# Window caulk fumes?



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

We are in the middle of a pretty big home remodel, and just had all new windows installed on Sunday. The installers caulked around the edges of the windows as the final step before they left at around 3/4pm Sunday afternoon. Ever since I have not been able to sleep a wink in the house; the fumes are driving me crazy. Last night I finally took my dog and went to a hotel for the evening.







I don't sleep well in hotels, but I got at least a few hours! I have been keeping all the windows open as much as possible (luckily, we've been having a warm spell here in MD), fans blowing, etc, and the caulk is STILL giving off fumes.

Anyone have any ideas for how I can speed this process along??? I am going to find out the type of caulk they used, hopefully in a few minutes if the installers call me back, but this is absolutely ridiculous. I feel like my house is poisoning me now














:


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, that sounds awful. I feel for you, as I can't STAND some smells, and fumes are the worst.

First, I'd open ALL the windows, even just crack them if you can.

and...

perhaps turn on the heat? If your heat is a "drying" type of heat, it may help the caulk cure faster.

and...stay out of the house as much as possible.


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

I have a tube of window and door caulk (acrylic latex plus silicone) lying around which is probably similar to what they used.

On the back it it says that it contains a substance "known to the state of California to cause cancer" (don't you just love how California is so much more knowledgeable than the rest of the country?) It says to use with adequate ventilation.

However, most of their warning applied to not breathing it in if you sand it, so just breathing the drying caulk fumes is probably not too bad. It shouldn't take more than a couple days for the scent to disperse.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I typically notice caulk fumes for one-two weeks. Heat helps it cure, but curing gives off fumes. :/ Keep windows open when you need to breathe. Do you have *any* safe rooms?


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

Thank you guys









AGGGHHH I hope it doesn't take 1/2 weeks!!!







:

I am always super-sensitive to smells, even moreso right now as I'm pregnant! So it's like my body is kind of on "alert" all the time with the smell. Like it sets something off in my brain, a subtle "Something is wrong" alarm, and I can't relax/sleep. My husband, on the other hand, can barely smell it and passes out with no problem!









Safe rooms... my living room is better than the bedroom (bedroom is so much smaller, with two big windows, bed right by a window!), but still not great.. plus I'm just so uncomfortable on the couch right now. Even the hotel bed last night killed my back. I want my bed back. And I'm really being a big whiner I think.

I guess I just have to wait it out. Patience is NOT my strong point at this stage of my pregnancy. (Not that it ever is!








) At least it's warmer here now!!!! Anyways thanks for all your tips!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd tack up something heavy over the windows--blanket, paper, whatever. Plastic might cause too much condensation, but a cloth or paper might be just enough of a barrier.

Foil is a *great* barrier, but might allow for condensation. I'd absolutely do it in my bedroom, though. I'd rather go without light for several days than smell that stuff!


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

I might try that, given that it will take so long for the smell to go away. Thanks for the idea Jocelyn... between the couch and the hotel bed, my back is KILLLLLLING me!!!!


----------

